# كتالوجات جرارات زراعيه



## سيد عبدالفضيل (30 أبريل 2009)

الساده مشرفى القسم
ارجو من يستطيع توفير كتالوجات اصلاح الجرارات الزراعيه ان يمدنى بكتالوج صيانه work shop manual خاصه الجرار الروسى او الرومانى


----------



## فريد555 (18 مارس 2011)

لا يوجد اي افاده ممكن الواحد يستفيد بيها فين كتلاوجات الجرارات الروسي


----------



## hassan.deadman (25 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## sadeqalimad (30 مارس 2011)

يا اخي لديا كتلوج للجرار بلروسيا 2006 
بس الكتلوج مازال ورق ويحتاج له سكنر
تواصل معي انا فقط محتاج كتلوج لبوكلين او لودر
ممكن نتبادل المصلحه انا من اليمن
[email protected]


----------



## ahmadaref (22 أبريل 2011)

أنا محتاج كتالوج الجرار البيلا روس 92 والرومانى


----------



## ahmadaref (22 أبريل 2011)

الى الزميل المهندس صادق العماد 
أنا لدى كتالوجات
قطع غيار لودر باكهو
cat 422 e
وسوف أرسله لك إن شاء الله


----------



## wassim sahyoun (1 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز انا ادرس الهندسة الهيدروليكية في بيلاروسيا -مينسك سنة 5
اليك ما تريد عن MTZ
او بشكل اوضح حتى استطيع مساعدتك
والله ولي التوفيق
http://www.bel-shop.com/mtz/universalmtz/9213.html
http://www.bel-shop.com/catalogparts/mtz.html


----------



## الفيومي جولدن (11 مايو 2011)

يا اخي الموقع روسي لو فية انجليزي او عربي هنقدر نستفيد


----------



## wassim sahyoun (16 مايو 2011)

3azizi al fayomi 
men sharikat al mtz minsk tractor zavod,betwafar ma tahtagoh ,al mochkila b rusian languge ana hawalt bas ma stata3t agid b english ma tahtagoh,
arsil li ma toridoh ay catalog momkin an atlobh men al masna3 mobashar


----------

